# Radiator Cooling Fan



## Jermaine (May 29, 2009)

My 2004 6 speed GTO's radiator cooling fan won't stop running when the car is off and its draining my battery. What's the problem? Need Help ASAP!!!

GOAT :cheers
Landover, MD


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Locate the relay in the fuse box for the fans under the hood. Give it some taps and see will it stop it.


----------



## Jermaine (May 29, 2009)

Ok Thanks!!!! Hopefully this will work. I will let you know.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I figure I give you the simple place to start atleast. The fans are controled through the ECM. The relays are the electrical switch for them. A trip to the dealer to connect to the computer would be the next step, there is only one sending unit that tells the engine temp to the ECM. Good luck.


----------



## Jermaine (May 29, 2009)

GM4Life. You are the man....It worked bud!!! Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers


----------

